# ERL - Empire Resources



## mobcat (7 February 2007)

Mining properties 
Empire's current portfolio of projects is the result of several years of acquisition and exploration by the Company's founders. Their activities have included drilling programs on three of the six Company projects. 

Uranium and copper-gold projects 
Empire's portfolio of uranium and copper-gold projects includes the following. 

The Torrens Project, an Olympic Dam style copper-gold-uranium project that lies within the Torrens Hinge Zone on the margin of the Gawler Craton in South Australia. 
The Noondie Project, east of Yuinmery in Western Australia, which contains calcrete-hosted palaeochannel uranium targets. 

The Penny's Find Project, which is close to Kalgoorlie, Western Australia and includes a gold resource that is open along strike and down dip, as well as previously unexplored nickel targets. 

The Yuinmery Project in Western Australia, which comprises volcanic-hosted copper-gold mineralisation and contains recently revealed new targets. 

The Troy Creek Project, which includes extensive gold, copper and PGM sediment-hosted targets northeast of Wiluna in Western Australia. 

The Paradis Project, in the Ashburton Structural Corridor near Paraburdoo, Western Australia, which contains anomalous gold and platinum. 

These six projects, which are either at an advanced stage of exploration or have previously untested exploration potential, comprise Torrens, Noondie, Penny's Find, Yuinmery, Troy Creek, and Paradis. The Board is of the view that all are prospective for world-class mineral deposits and have the potential to host deposits of economic significance for a junior exploration company. 

Empire's Torrens Project (copper, gold and uranium), which lies within the Gawler Craton in South Australia, has defined drill targets that will be drilled as soon as possible after the Company lists on the ASX. 

The Penny's Find Project, located within the Archaean Yilgarn Craton, has defined a gold resource (prepared in accordance with the Joint Ore Reserves Committee – Australasian Code for Reporting of Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves ('JORC Code'), while the Yuinmery Project is prospective for copper, gold and nickel. 

The Troy Creek and Paradis Projects are situated in the Ashburton Structural Corridor. Troy Creek, which lies in a Proterozoic terrane, is highly prospective for gold, PGM and base metals, while Paradis lies within Archaean rocks on the southern margin of the Pilbara Craton and is prospective for PGM, gold and nickel. 

 Cheers 
             MOBCAT


----------



## alankew (22 February 2007)

Market was unimpressed with this IPO.Listed at a 25% premium but this quickly eveaporated.Prior to listing company said that it would start drilling at its Pennys Find Gold and nickel prospect asap.Announcement out today,management true to its word and results expected toeard end of month>Might be worth keeping an eye out for any volume increases.Also scheduled to commence drilling at another prospect,Troy Creek which is a copper,gold and platinum prospect


----------



## petervan (26 February 2007)

This share seems to getting a good run up after an interesting anti-ramp article in the weekend australian.


----------



## alankew (27 February 2007)

Drilling results out today on their 100% owned Pennys Find prospect.All 6 of their prospective sites are drill ready.Pennys Find is the first drill site as staed in prospectus as this is hoped to provide initial revenue for other exploration.Meant to post yeaterday as it looked like volume was picking up however the company only floated a few days ago and as the price didnt meet punters expectations pesumed it could be people happy to get out at a slight profit.Company did however say that results would be out toward end of the month and have kept their promise.YT would it be possible to have a look at the results and let the board know what you think.Certainly seems to have moved a bit over the few days prior to release of todays results-16c low to 23.5c which ithink is pretty impressive considering the amount of dissapointed punters from the initial IPO


----------



## petervan (7 March 2007)

Just phoned the company director and they should have three of their tennaments with drill rigs on them in the next weeks. Looking at getting an oil drilling rig for their S.A tennament as will be drilling to depth. Certainly hit the ground running. Their Troy tennament has 2% copper strike zone from old drilling results. DYOR


----------



## Jus (7 March 2007)

petervan said:
			
		

> Just phoned the company director and they should have three of their tennaments with drill rigs on them in the next weeks. Looking at getting an oil drilling rig for their S.A tennament as will be drlling to depth. Certainly hit the ground running. Their Troy tennament has 2% copper strike zone from old drilling results. DYOR




Ground breaking soon, thats good news. Looking forward to what they've got in the soil.


----------



## alankew (8 March 2007)

Drilling results out for pennys find project heres the announcement: http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20070227/pdf/00697412.pdf


----------



## alankew (8 March 2007)

Sorry wrong ann,here is the link refers to the option to purchase land in WA to explore for U.Land will be 100% owned by ERL


----------



## petervan (8 March 2007)

Yes I looked at the announcement and made the same mistake. Putting all their fingers in the pie. Very aggresive strategy by management. Interesting one to watch over the next months with so much drilling going on.


----------



## mobcat (8 March 2007)

IMO ERL are doing all the right things informing the market as the can do company they are. (getting very rare now days).

I like the no nonsense management style getting on with the job rather than drag it out and slowly chew up much needed capital. Put ERL on your radar I feel its a goer and could happen sooner rather than later imo.


----------



## alankew (8 March 2007)

Mobcat couldnt agree with you more.As i have already posted management staed in prospectus what they intended to do an they have true to their word so far.Remeber they also have all projects drill ready so definitley one to put on the watchlist and also look out for volume increases.Hope they can find something now!


----------



## Jus (8 March 2007)

Very apparent interest is building as more and more investors get to know ERL but still not enough to push sp higher. I'm holding for long term. Go ERL!!


----------



## Jus (28 March 2007)

*ERL - EMPIRE RESOURCES LIMITED*

Good news! David Sargent bought 211105. Ann. should be around the corner, 1st quarter report coming soon.


----------



## petervan (28 March 2007)

Jus should make interesting reading with the new ground there farming into to.Be interesting to see when all the drilling starts on the new uranium tennament.Hopefully get a few more drilling results.


----------



## greggy (30 March 2007)

*Re: ERL - EMPIRE RESOURCES LIMITED*



Jus said:


> Good news! David Sargent bought 211105. Ann. should be around the corner, 1st quarter report coming soon.




Directors increasing their holdings is often a good sign of better things to come.  Also, having perused its prospectus, ERL has stated that it will be having a loyalty option issue soon after listing. The share price is up 7.5% today to 21.5c. This one has interesting prospects as stated in previous contributions to this thread. 
DYOR


----------



## Jus (30 March 2007)

*Re: ERL - EMPIRE RESOURCES LIMITED*



greggy said:


> Directors increasing their holdings is often a good sign of better things to come.  Also, having perused its prospectus, ERL has stated that it will be having a loyalty option issue soon after listing. The share price is up 7.5% today to 21.5c. This one has interesting prospects as stated in previous contributions to this thread.
> DYOR





Currently +.02 (10%). Any chance directors buying again?? I hope..


----------



## petervan (30 March 2007)

If they can get the Pennys Find near Karlgolia up and running from the gold output this share price is away.Optimistic on this one


----------



## greggy (30 March 2007)

petervan said:


> If they can get the Pennys Find near Karlgolia up and running from the gold output this share price is away.Optimistic on this one




Initial results from a recent 8 hole reconnaissance reverse circulation drilling program at the Penny's Find project, close to Kalgoorlie,WA, returned some high grade results including 24m at an ave grade of 8.64 g/t (Gold)There is already a small gold resource already at this project (68,000 tonnes @ 4.0g/t gold). ERL is hoping to significantly expand its gold resource and to proceed to the feasibility stage within 6 months.  
According to a media release dated 22 Feb 07, ERL is scheduled to commence drilling at Troy Creek, its copper- platinum-gold prospect north-east of Wiluna, WA.  The drill rig will follow up on 2% copper driled more than 10 years ago.
ERL has also commenced geophysical surveys at its Torrens, an Olympic Dam style copper-gold-uranium project that lies within the Torrens Hinge Zone on the margin of the Gawler Craton in SA) and Yuinmery Projects (copper and gold project in WA), designed to define further drill targets. ERL will begin drilling on the existing targets from Mar onwards, as well as any new targets identified.
ERL also has plenty of uranium exposure besides the Torrens Project with  the Noondie Project, east of Yuinmery in WA, which contains calcrete-hosted palaeochannel uranium targets.  ERL also has been granted an option to acquire 100% of the Yarlarweelor uranium prospect 125 kms north of Meekatharra in WA.  Previous work has been done by Agip and Uranex Pty Ltd between '78 and '92.  Previous intercepts include 2 metres assaying 630ppmm U308 in one hole and 24 metres assaying 310ppm including 9 metres assaying 570ppm in another one.  There were apparently many interesections of anomalous radioactivity according to exploration reports held by the Dept of Industry and Resources.       
Hence, having raised $5.5 million leass expenses from its recent listing (it listed on the ASX in early Feb 07), this company has enough funds to actively explore its tenements.  
After doing significant research I bought some ERL shares today. They have a number of interesting projects and I am also aware that there will soon be a loyalty share issue on a 1 for 2 basis.
DYOR


----------



## Mousie (30 March 2007)

greggy said:


> They have a number of interesting projects and I am also aware that there will soon be a loyalty share issue on a 1 for 2 basis.
> DYOR




loyalty option issue you mean? 1 option for every 2 shares held exercisable @25c re p.5 of prospectus


----------



## Jus (31 March 2007)

Originally Posted by greggy  
They have a number of interesting projects and I am also aware that there will soon be a loyalty share issue on a 1 for 2 basis.


Greggy, I'm aware of the loyalty share issue plan too (great bonus  )but not sure when is the record date. Do you have any idea?


----------



## greggy (31 March 2007)

Jus said:


> Originally Posted by greggy
> They have a number of interesting projects and I am also aware that there will soon be a loyalty share issue on a 1 for 2 basis.
> 
> 
> Greggy, I'm aware of the loyalty share issue plan too (great bonus  )but not sure when is the record date. Do you have any idea?



On page 5 of ERL's Prospectus it states "The Company intends yo undertake a "loyalty" option issue.  The offer will be made to all Shareholders registered on the date approximately three months after the Shares commence trading on the ASX.." I believe that ERL listed at the start of Feb 07.
Also, in further reading last night, I notice that ERL's Chairman, Mr Adrian Griffin, is also on the board of Northern Uranium.  This I find vey interesting considering Northern Uranium's extremely strong run since it listed.   
I am also encouraged by Mr David Sargeant's, ERL's Managing Director, recent buying on 23 Mar 07 and 26 Mar 07 of a total 211,105 shares on market.  Mr Sargeant, being MD, surely knows more than just about anyone else about this company.  For him to increase his holding is a very positive sign.  
DYOR


----------



## Jus (31 March 2007)

greggy said:


> On page 5 of ERL's Prospectus it states "The Company intends yo undertake a "loyalty" option issue.  The offer will be made to all Shareholders registered on the date approximately three months after the Shares commence trading on the ASX.." I believe that ERL listed at the start of Feb 07.
> Also, in further reading last night, I notice that ERL's Chairman, Mr Adrian Griffin, is also on the board of Northern Uranium.  This I find vey interesting considering Northern Uranium's extremely strong run since it listed.
> I am also encouraged by Mr David Sargeant's, ERL's Managing Director, recent buying on 23 Mar 07 and 26 Mar 07 of a total 211,105 shares on market.  Mr Sargeant, being MD, surely knows more than just about anyone else about this company.  For him to increase his holding is a very positive sign.
> DYOR




Thanks for the infos mate. 
About Mr. Adrian Griffin, I had a quick read, apparently everyone wants a piece of him  He's not only the Chairman of ERL and a Director to NTU, he is also the Managing Director of WRL, HDG and also a CEO to Dwyka Diamonds(AIM listed). A busy busy man indeed! Hope ERL benefits from his broad experience.


----------



## greggy (31 March 2007)

Jus said:


> Thanks for the infos mate.
> About Mr. Adrian Griffin, I had a quick read, apparently everyone wants a piece of him  He's not only the Chairman of ERL and a Director to NTU, he is also the Managing Director of WRL, HDG and also a CEO to Dwyka Diamonds(AIM listed). A busy busy man indeed! Hope ERL benefits from his broad experience.



Hi Jus,

What excites me about Mr Griffin is his French connection via NTU. Maybe down the track, the French will become one of ERL's JV partners on its uranium projects. This is just wishful thinking at this stage, but who knows what might happen down the track.  May I ask what attracted you to ERL?
DYOR


----------



## Captain_Chaza (31 March 2007)

I missed out/hesitated on the Loyalty Bonus on BWN 6 trading days ago.

I'm not taking any chances this time.

My Fast MACD crossed over on Thursday.
I jumped onboard on Friday and am hoping the normal MACD will cross over on Monday/Tuesday for confirmation?

Salute and Gods' Speed.


----------



## greggy (31 March 2007)

Captain_Chaza said:


> I missed out/hesitated on the Loyalty Bonus on BWN  6 trading days ago.
> 
> I'm not taking any chances this time.
> 
> ...




Hi Captain Chaza,

I bought 200,000 shares on Friday.  Were you the buyer perhaps of the other 60,000.


----------



## Jus (31 March 2007)

greggy said:


> Hi Jus,
> 
> What excites me about Mr Griffin is his French connection via NTU. Maybe down the track, the French will become one of ERL's JV partners on its uranium projects. This is just wishful thinking at this stage, but who knows what might happen down the track.  May I ask what attracted you to ERL?
> DYOR




Their U308 exploration in SA...... and WA (if Carpenter lifts the ban). Btw, they do have good gold grades and some other metals too.


----------



## greggy (31 March 2007)

Jus said:


> Their U308 exploration in SA...... and WA (if Carpenter lifts the ban). Btw, they do have good gold grades and some other metals too.




Its most exciting project for my liking is the Torrens Project, an Olympic Dam style copper-gold-uranium project in SA.  The Torrens Project is situated 170 kms sth east of the Olympic Dam mine and 70 kms sth east of the Carrapateena copper-gold discovery.  Its also 40 kms sth east of the Punt Hill Project where there have been a number of recent IOCG type discoveries. The Torrens Project consists of two granted exploration licences covering 797 square kms.  It is apparently drill ready. ERL has recently commenced a geophysical survey at this project (as well as one at its Yuinmerry Project) to define further drill targets. ERL will begin drilling on the existing targets from Mar 07 onwards, as well as any new targets identified.Having purchased and successfully traded VMS primarily for its Churchill Dam Project located in the same region as the Torrens Project, I am hoping to repeat this success with ERL.  After realising that ERL's MD increased his stake during the past week, I decided to buy into the stock on Friday after determining that this company had a number of interesting projects.  The upcoming option issue is just icing on the cake.
DYOR


----------



## Captain_Chaza (31 March 2007)

Hi Greggy
I am only the proud owner of 50,000
$10,000 is my limit on the Penny Classes of sail as an initial investment

Safety is Paramount at sea on the ASX,Ya know?

Salute and Gods' Speed


----------



## greggy (31 March 2007)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Hi Greggy
> I am only the proud owner of 50,000
> $10,000 is my limit on the Penny Classes of sail as an initial investment
> 
> ...



I don't have a limit as such. I just assess every spec on its merits.  As far as ERL is concerned I feel that it could end up being a stong performer as its already shaping up to be a very active explorer of its interesting tenements and has experienced geologists.
DYOR


----------



## Jus (1 April 2007)

greggy said:


> I don't have a limit as such. I just assess every spec on its merits.  As far as ERL is concerned I feel that it could end up being a stong performer as its already shaping up to be a very active explorer of its interesting tenements and has experienced geologists.
> DYOR




I agree. ERL should perform well medium - long term. Compared to its peers, ERL is still cheap. They have all potential tenements, experienced geologists as well as management.


----------



## Jus (2 April 2007)

Greggy, 1st quarter report is just around the corner. Can sp hold up at current level? what do you think?


----------



## mhtrieu (3 April 2007)

Jus, I brought this on float. I remember reading the prospectus that everyone in management has 20+ years geology experience 

ERL has been very busy since listing, they have done much more than what many companies do in twice the period. This company has quality management and quality projects. Things will happen very quickly with ERL this year. 

The drilling at Troy was delayed due to cyclone George and Jacob. Im pretty sure the drilling is going to happen this month. Geophysics survey for Torrens is already completed, they are now actively seeking a drill rig.

All the details will be in the quarterly report coming out this month.


----------



## Jus (4 April 2007)

mhtrieu said:


> Jus, I brought this on float. I remember reading the prospectus that everyone in management has 20+ years geology experience
> 
> ERL has been very busy since listing, they have done much more than what many companies do in twice the period. This company has quality management and quality projects. Things will happen very quickly with ERL this year.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reassurance mate. I know they have potential tenements that's hold for long term but somehow ERL isn't as popular compared to other U stocks.


----------



## mhtrieu (4 April 2007)

Jus, their primary focus at the moment is not uranium. At the moment its more of a gold play. They havent begun doing any drilling for Uranium just yet. When they do it will rocket like every other uranium stock @_@

If your in it for the long-run i wouldnt be too worried about its daily share price. I've spoken to one of the directors before, they are very ambitious people. With this sort of tenements you should do well. I just hope they use the funds wisely.


----------



## greggy (4 April 2007)

mhtrieu said:


> Jus, their primary focus at the moment is not uranium. At the moment its more of a gold play. They havent begun doing any drilling for Uranium just yet. When they do it will rocket like every other uranium stock @_@
> 
> If your in it for the long-run i wouldnt be too worried about its daily share price. I've spoken to one of the directors before, they are very ambitious people. With this sort of tenements you should do well. I just hope they use the funds wisely.




This is a stock that has just listed and a little patience is warranted.  Its good to see active exploration having already commenced on a number of its tenements. With all the exciting surrounding the Gawler Craton, I eagerly await the company's commencement of its drilling program at its Torrens Project in SA.
DYOR


----------



## Jus (4 April 2007)

Ann. dated 27/2 says additional samples from Penny's Find gold project will be released with the quarterly report. Isn't it about time for the quarterly? Can't they release the ann. seperately?


----------



## greggy (5 April 2007)

Jus said:


> Ann. dated 27/2 says additional samples from Penny's Find gold project will be released with the quarterly report. Isn't it about time for the quarterly? Can't they release the ann. seperately?




The initial results released in Feb 07 were very good, including 24m @ 8.64g/t gold.  There's a few weeks to go before the deadline for releasing quarterly reports.  If they wanted to there's nothing to stop the company from releasing any announcements separately.
I notice that ERL is a bit weaker today on low volume in the lead up to the Easter holidays. 
 DYOR


----------



## Jus (7 April 2007)

Written by Robin Bromby, March '07, the Mining Week

*Tabs on uranium*
KEEPING track of the uranium hopeful stocks is almost becoming a full-time job. These are some of the announcements that came out last week: 

* Empire Resources (ERL) has taken an option over the Yarlarweelor uranium prospect 125km north of Meekatharra in Western Australia. Exploration done on the area between 1978 and 1982 by the Italian company Agip identified uranium mineralisation at several locations, the company said.


----------



## greggy (9 April 2007)

Jus said:


> Written by Robin Bromby, March '07, the Mining Week
> 
> *Tabs on uranium*
> KEEPING track of the uranium hopeful stocks is almost becoming a full-time job. These are some of the announcements that came out last week:
> ...



Hi Jus,

ERL has been very active since listing on 1 Feb 07. The Yalrlarweelor Uranium Project looks very interesting. Previous work on it has been done by Agip and Uranex Pty Ltd between '78 and '92. Previous intercepts include 2 metres assaying 630ppmm U308 in one hole and 24 metres assaying 310ppm including 9 metres assaying 570ppm in another one. There were apparently many interesections of anomalous radioactivity according to exploration reports held by the Dept of Industry and Resources.
DYOR


----------



## Jus (9 April 2007)

greggy said:


> Hi Jus,
> 
> ERL has been very active since listing on 1 Feb 07. The Yalrlarweelor Uranium Project looks very interesting. Previous work on it has been done by Agip and Uranex Pty Ltd between '78 and '92. Previous intercepts include 2 metres assaying 630ppmm U308 in one hole and 24 metres assaying 310ppm including 9 metres assaying 570ppm in another one. There were apparently many interesections of anomalous radioactivity according to exploration reports held by the Dept of Industry and Resources.
> DYOR




Thanks for the info.


----------



## greggy (10 April 2007)

Jus said:


> Thanks for the info.



Hi Jus,

Concerning the Yarlarweelor Uranium Prospect, once the two exploration licences have been granted ERL plans a major exploration program on this project.  Past drilling results have been good, it could well be interesting times ahead for ERL.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (19 April 2007)

Things are pretty quiet at the moment in terms of share price movement.  Hence, I recently wrote to David Sargeant and received the following response from him last week.  I currently have a good stake in this one.

..We will note that we have been a little cautious and conservative since listing, yet have been advancing our exploration efforts at a fast rate.
The quarterly report is due out shortly and a full update is described.
Most importantly is the immediate role of Penny’s Find which have always described as being a potential early cash flow project.
We announced some special news from there last month, and more is following.
The market has not picked up on this but being so close to Kalgoorlie , I am sure it will.
Drilling is well advanced at this time.
Everything has been moving very quickly on all fronts except Troy Creek, which got caught up in the cyclones.
Troy Creek and Torrens are special to us in the portfolio because they can each be special company makers on a grand scale.
We have advance Torrens a lot but have been unable to source a rig yet. We have 7 good drill targets and the new work defined more.

Examples of being cautious include not making a huge thing of the new discovery at Penny’s find until we checked the assay data. This has been done and updated in the Quarterly report.
Another example is not making a lot over the Yarlarweelor project yet because the tenement is not yet granted, and similarly for Larkin’s Find.
Both are special prospects for us (due to our portfolio mix and goals) but we can expand on these when the timing is right. The new data for Torrens is also very special.
I am keen not to get caught up in any emotion of current market trends without having a solid base. For example, the uranium buzz is getting some wildish statements coming out from explorers who are clearly been associated with uranium for very long. As it happens, I was involved in the U exploration in the early 1970’s when WMC made their announcements. Our new Exploration Manager did his thesis on a uranium topic. We believe the Yarlarweelor project has some good potentially economic mineralization and we can advance this in a productive way. We are still very keen on our Noondie project but waiting the tenement to be granted.

Once these are advanced more, I will be in a position to do a comprehensive road show around Australia and put Empire before more brokers. 
Most advice I get for road-shows is to make sure one has plenty to say new things, etc. not wear out the welcome mat.
In our case, developments on Torrens and new projects will be good, but getting to a position of identifying a significant resource at Penny’s Find will have a big impacts.
Obviously commencement of drilling at Torrens would also.

As far as the Option issue coming up is concerned, there will always be a balance in deciding the best scenario.
Considerations include the number of shares ultimately on issue, price etc. 
By pitching the exercise price at higher than the IPO is designed to confirm the director’s view that the price is currently undervalued and potential upside is substantial.
A Prospectus/Offer document is currently being prepared and due to be released with associated announcement on schedule towards the end of this month

All in all we have been very busy since listing on February 1st.
I will be away for a few weeks but more than willing to follow-up on any queries you may have.
If you deal with a particular broker, pls let me know and I can ensure they are contacted when I go around.
Otherwise we can catch up separately.
Best regards,
David Sargeant

DYOR


----------



## nizar (19 April 2007)

We can catch up separately?
Damn, you must be top20 for sure.
Well done greggy, youve done very well


----------



## greggy (19 April 2007)

nizar said:


> We can catch up separately?
> Damn, you must be top20 for sure.
> Well done greggy, youve done very well




Hi Nizar,

I've now got 250,000 in total.  Since I recently began purchasing ERL, the share price has been steady at best.  Its been comparatively underperforming and I've used recent weakness to add some more.  As I've mentioned in previous posts, it has a number of interesting prospects most of which are at the drill ready stage.  Mr Sargeant, ERL's MD, comes across as fairly conservative which IMO is not a bad thing. I also like the fact that he's been thorough in his response.
DYOR


----------



## UPKA (29 April 2007)

from ERL's Boardroom interview Audio Broadcast, the director has estimated that its Pennys Find project should start generating cash flow by end of the year or early next year, another report on the project should be out sometime this week, not a big find, but should generate some interest.


----------



## kevro (2 May 2007)

The options bonus announcement was released last night which explains the activity this morning. It will be a 1 for 2 issue at 1c.

Kevro


----------



## petervan (2 May 2007)

More drilling results out by end of week could really see this takeoff.Alot of upside if they have cashflow by years end


----------



## greggy (2 May 2007)

kevro said:


> The options bonus announcement was released last night which explains the activity this morning. It will be a 1 for 2 issue at 1c.
> 
> Kevro




The ex-entitlement date for the option issue is 3 May 07 which is not that much time.  The options will expire on 30 Jun 09.  Nice rise today in the share price to 24c at the close on volume of over 1 million shares which is quite high for this stock.
DYOR


----------



## alankew (2 May 2007)

Greggy/anyone else re the options entitlement is it for original buyers of the IPO or for anyone jumping onboard(me)prior to ann/ex date.Would expect this to creep up as people buy in if it is the latter.Also looks as if they are on the verge of breaking out at 24c and seems like little to hold it back till 28c-shaping up nicely.As i and others have said management look like they mean business as they deliver on their promises-just need some more positive anns to carry on this momentum


----------



## UPKA (2 May 2007)

Sorry for being a newbie guys, bt wats the difference btw "Shares commence trading ex Entitlement basis" and "Record Date for determining Entitlements"? so is the entitlement calculated on the Record date or teh ex Entitlement date?


----------



## ta2693 (4 May 2007)

petervan said:


> More drilling results out by end of week could really see this takeoff.Alot of upside if they have cashflow by years end




May I ask how do you know drill results will be out by end of week? Reliable source or just hear and say?


----------



## UPKA (4 May 2007)

There's an audio cast in the announcement section, I think during the interview the MD did mention abt a report coming out next week.


----------



## petervan (4 May 2007)

That was according to boardroom radio  May take an extra day or two.       Still see alot of upside


----------



## UPKA (4 May 2007)

by the sound of the MD, he's rather a modest n conservative guy, doesn't like to hype up the news. so even things r quiet doesnt mean the news is gonna be bad.


----------



## greggy (4 May 2007)

UPKA said:


> by the sound of the MD, he's rather a modest n conservative guy, doesn't like to hype up the news. so even things r quiet doesnt mean the news is gonna be bad.



As I've mentioned in a previous post, he increased his shareholding back in Mar 07 which is a positive sign.  He's definitely a conservative guy, but he is strving for ERL to be recognised as an active explorer on a number of fronts.  Drilling is set to take place soon at its Torrens Project in SA. Its just waiting for a rig to arrive.  The Penny's Find Gold Project will hopefully find enough resources to give the company a reasonable amount of cashflow in the short to medium term.
DYOR


----------



## alankew (9 May 2007)

Ann out re Pennys find and high grade gold interception.Sorry dont know how to interpret figures but looks good(does that make sens to anyone)AAnyone able to interpret the figures.Heres the link to ann http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20070509/pdf/00719607.pdf


----------



## UPKA (9 May 2007)

Yep, we just struck gold!!! The share price will head up north tomorrow, look at the buy order now! The new came in 5mins before the closing of the market, that’s why theres no movement on price yet


EDIT: share rocketed!!!


----------



## alankew (9 May 2007)

Bloody hell,think Greggy will go ballistic when he sees where it ended.Think he mentioned that he 250K-looks like Greggys round


----------



## kevro (9 May 2007)

Not to mention the 1 for 2 bonus oppie issue at 1c. Today was the last day for qualification I think, correct me if I am wrong. Could mean there will be a few more shares on the sell side now that the entitlement date has passed.

All in all a very happy camper.

Kevro


----------



## kevro (9 May 2007)

Just had a look at the advice and it shows the record date for entitlement as the 9/5/07 - today

Shares commence trading ex Entitlement basis 3 May 2007

Kevro


----------



## mhtrieu (9 May 2007)

kevro said:


> Not to mention the 1 for 2 bonus oppie issue at 1c. Today was the last day for qualification I think, correct me if I am wrong. Could mean there will be a few more shares on the sell side now that the entitlement date has passed.
> 
> All in all a very happy camper.
> 
> Kevro




Incorrect.

Kevro, if you sold your shares after the ex-entitlement date (3rd May) you would be entitled to the options. This is why ERL share price peaked on the   2nd May (last date to buy shares for the options) and dropped on the 3rd.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (9 May 2007)

Captain_Chaza said:


> I missed out/hesitated on the Loyalty Bonus on BWN 6 trading days ago.
> 
> I'm not taking any chances this time.
> 
> ...




Ahoy Officer Greggy

I knew we would catch them out Sooner or Later?

Patience is Everything at Sea! Ya know?


----------



## kevro (9 May 2007)

mhtrieu said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> Kevro, if you sold your shares after the ex-entitlement date (3rd May) you would be entitled to the options. This is why ERL share price peaked on the   2nd May (last date to buy shares for the options) and dropped on the 3rd.




Need a little help here with my understanding of the terminology used in these entitlement offers. Below is an extract from the letter to shareholders from ERL.

The timetable* for the entitlements issue is as follows:
Lodgement of Prospectus and Appendix 3B 1 May 2007
Notice sent to Shareholders containing information required by
Appendix 3B
2 May 2007
*Shares commence trading ex Entitlement basis 3 May 2007
Record Date for determining Entitlements 9 May 2007*Prospectus despatch date and Opening Date 14 May 2007
Closing Date of the Offer 12 June 2007
Deferred settlement trading commences 13 June 2007
Issue of Options & despatch of holding statements 19 June 2007



What are the saying on the 3rd May and on the 9th May

I was in on the 2nd May and still hold so I am confident of receiving the options issue.

Thanks in advance
Kevro


----------



## petervan (9 May 2007)

I am also not sure if I am entitled to options as I bought a few weeks ago and sold at close today.A nice little earner but would be a bonus if I am eligible for options.Have to wait for the postie.


----------



## UPKA (9 May 2007)

petervan said:


> I am also not sure if I am entitled to options as I bought a few weeks ago and sold at close today.





Hope u didn't sell everything, cos I'm sure it'll be another good day for ERL tomorrow because the report came out late today, right before the closing, alot of ppl didn't get a chance to buy it yet.


----------



## petervan (9 May 2007)

Unfortunately I was at work and missed the close and sold the lot at .32 cents.Not complaining but you're right, see a very strong open.Just hope I'm eligible for options.


----------



## ta2693 (9 May 2007)

UPKA said:


> Hope u didn't sell everything, cos I'm sure it'll be another good day for ERL tomorrow because the report came out late today, right before the closing, alot of ppl didn't get a chance to buy it yet.




A lot of people did not get a chance to sell it either. I doubt tomorrow's performance will be so good as you predict. I think more likely has a very strong open then sellers will come to play and have a very weak close.


----------



## mhtrieu (10 May 2007)

ta2693 said:


> A lot of people did not get a chance to sell it either. I doubt tomorrow's performance will be so good as you predict. I think more likely has a very strong open then sellers will come to play and have a very weak close.




My intuition tells me other wise. I had a look at the course of sale. A single person paid a premium (jumped the queue) and brought over half a million PRU shares and was willing to pay 32c for all of it. My guess is a fund/institution is buying into the stock. The company has superb management and a low market cap, it can still run. I would stay away from this stock if you dont already have a position, you can get burnt 

16:10:19 0.3200 72,422 23,175.04  
16:10:19 0.3200 27,578 8,824.96  
16:10:19 0.3200 10,150 3,248.00  
16:10:19 0.3200 100,000 32,000.00  
16:10:19 0.3200 20,000 6,400.00  
16:10:19 0.3200 42,272 13,527.04  
16:10:19 0.3200 22,728 7,272.96  
16:10:19 0.3200 2,500 800.00  
16:10:19 0.3200 50,000 16,000.00  
16:10:19 0.3200 10,000 3,200.00  
16:10:19 0.3200 14,772 4,727.04  
16:10:19 0.3200 5,228 1,672.96  
16:10:19 0.3200 17,000 5,440.00  
16:10:19 0.3200 27,772 8,887.04  
16:10:19 0.3200 10,000 3,200.00  
16:10:19 0.3200 12,228 3,912.96  
16:10:19 0.3200 15,000 4,800.00  
16:10:19 0.3200 10,000 3,200.00  
16:10:19 0.3200 7,500 2,400.00  
16:10:19 0.3200 5,272 1,687.04  
16:10:19 0.3200 50,000 16,000.00 XT


----------



## ta2693 (10 May 2007)

As far as I know, hardly any institutional trading is doing after the announcement.  They normally buy and sell before the announcement. So I think the last order is more like from a amateur trader and over excited. I wish you are right, so I can gain  
a little bit more from it.
I do not know how to read the gold intersection report. Is the result really exciting? How much is erl worth after the new announcement?


----------



## UPKA (10 May 2007)

The grade of the gold is certainly high, but not in a large scale, what is important is that the find will provide ERL a positive cash flow for the continuation of its explorations, which is really important for a company this size. And it'll be more intersting to see other drilling results coming out from other mines, especially the uranium project in SA.


----------



## alankew (10 May 2007)

With the current vogue for spinning off U assets into separate companies could this be a possibilty for ERL.Greggy any chance of asking that nice man at the company next time he takes you out for a beer?!!?!


----------



## mobcat (10 May 2007)

Well wasnt that the ann we have been waiting for with results like this the ERL management team would be happy and all us share holders are exstatic  

They are continuing to drill with more results bound to keep things exciting.
These are consistent high grade results in a number of holes and the deposit is close to the 5m oz Kanowna Belle mine. 



8m x22.5Au 19m x9.4Au 8m x11Au 17m x6.8Au 7m x7.8Au 7m x8.9Au
5m x 7.5Au 23m x 10AU 5m x 4.6Au

JORC coming this month on results of Pennys find ................and the SA uranium play will come into the spotlight with all this attention from Pennys find gold strike.

ERL has the the all important cash flow to be a professinal mining team with strong managment and imo some of the best dirt around so i see may 2007 being a defing period in ERL,s history and as for today the pre open looks strong to say the least and there will be a lot of sellers around to fuel the fire today as oppies have just been allocated to ERL holders so holders can sell there holdings and still hold a third in oppies it do,s look like the mix of a winner for day traders and holders alike let the games begin guys very happy to be a part of it from the start  .

Good trading all
Mobcat


----------



## ta2693 (10 May 2007)

mhtrieu said:


> My intuition tells me other wise. I had a look at the course of sale. A single person paid a premium (jumped the queue) and brought over half a million PRU shares and was willing to pay 32c for all of it. My guess is a fund/institution is buying into the stock. The company has superb management and a low market cap, it can still run. I would stay away from this stock if you dont already have a position, you can get burnt
> 
> 16:10:19 0.3200 72,422 23,175.04
> 16:10:19 0.3200 27,578 8,824.96
> ...




You are right. I am wrong. It is investo with deep pocket. 
It is a pity I sell half of my holding at 40c.


----------



## UPKA (10 May 2007)

Looks like a sell down after the initial rush in the morning, now meeting resistance at 40c, I think it'll hover around this mark till the next drill result.


----------



## mobcat (10 May 2007)

Well wasnt that a great morning i was lucky i thought about selling at open but held stead fast put a sell on at 50cents and held my breath for an hour after i came out of afixication i was very happy with my decision just bought back in at 41cents wow what a ride very happy camper atm 

Still a lot of pages of this story to be written the next month is going to be very very interesting now the broader market has been introduced to ERL

         Goodluck all
                Mobcat


----------



## greggy (11 May 2007)

alankew said:


> With the current vogue for spinning off U assets into separate companies could this be a possibilty for ERL.Greggy any chance of asking that nice man at the company next time he takes you out for a beer?!!?!




I've been lucky enough to sell out for a very reasonable profit on the back of excellent drilling results at Penny's Find.  My father's also done well having sold most of his at an ave. of 49c.  It goes to show that it sometimes pays to research overlooked stocks.  There are so many stocks floating at present that one can still find overlooked and comparatively undervalued stocks.  ERL's MD is shareholder driven and the past few days price action has shown that.  Over the past few days I've been sick as a dog in bed and have not been able to access the internet.  Whilst I'm currently out of the shares, this company still has enormous potential as I largely bought in for the Torrrens Project in SA.  For me the Penny's Find Gold Project is icing on the cake.  It could end up providing strong cashflow which will help finance the company's other activities.  With some of the proceeds I've increased my holding in PXRO to 700,000 options as it has been well and truly overlooked. 
Good luck to existing shareholders. 
DYOR


----------



## UPKA (11 May 2007)

greggy said:


> I've been lucky enough to sell out for a very reasonable profit on the back of excellent drilling results at Penny's Find.  My father's also done well having sold most of his at an ave. of 49c.  It goes to show that it sometimes pays to research overlooked stocks.  There are so many stocks floating at present that one can still find overlooked and comparatively undervalued stocks.  ERL's MD is shareholder driven and the past few days price action has shown that.  Over the past few days I've been sick as a dog in bed and have not been able to access the internet.  Whilst I'm currently out of the shares, this company still has enormous potential as I largely bought in for the Torrrens Project in SA.  For me the Penny's Find Gold Project is icing on the cake.  It could end up providing strong cashflow which will help finance the company's other activities.  With some of the proceeds I've increased my holding in PXRO to 700,000 options as it has been well and truly overlooked.
> Good luck to existing shareholders.
> DYOR




Totally agree with u greg, Penny's Find is js a project to boost cash flow and keep investors around, definitely the better days r coming, I sold most of it yesterday, and plan to get back in when things r settled.


----------



## miiine (14 May 2007)

Are my calculations right in that this company is worth $15M, and thus only has about 43M shares on offer? Share price of only 35c as of friday...seems cheap...forgive me if I sound naive...


----------



## mobcat (14 May 2007)

Has anyone received there oppies application form yet i would hate to miss out on this one they could be worth anything by the time they list 

    Happy Days
                        Mobcat


----------



## alankew (14 May 2007)

Mobcat my letter of entitlement arrived today and will be posted tomorrow Absolute bargain,still too short


----------



## UPKA (14 May 2007)

yep got mine today as well, only wished that i bought more at the time... never the less ERL will come to force in the mths to come!


----------



## greggy (15 May 2007)

UPKA said:


> yep got mine today as well, only wished that i bought more at the time... never the less ERL will come to force in the mths to come!



In their latest announcement, the company said that they will be coming out in the next few months with a new resource figure for Penny's Find.  It will be interesting to see how much its increased considering the latest results which were excellent.
DYOR


----------



## mobcat (15 May 2007)

Hi Allankew
Got my application and prospectus  today sent it off allready cant miss out on this one.............. the oppies are a great bonus for all us holders the sp over the next month or so till the next pennys find ann could test a few holders but the loyal will be reward imo ......recent drill results from ERL,s pennys find are hard within a small m/cap company i will be sitting tight have since IPO and accumulated along the way  

     Happy Days
                Mobcat


----------



## UPKA (15 May 2007)

Hey guys js a question on the options, is it guaranteed entitlement, or is it first come first served till its all gone? Cos I'm waiting for my cheque book to be sent to me, which will take another week


----------



## Flipper15 (17 May 2007)

Miiine

Re your post the other day my understanding is that they have 55.4 mill ord shares, 29 mill options and 3 mill to Martin Place Securities held in escrow.

So based on the ord's only the current market cap would be about $18 mill, if you include the options and escrow shares then this comes up to $28 mill.

If all options are exercised down the track then ERL will get about $7 mill. I'm not sure how the Martin Place escrow's work.

Hope this helps.

Flipper

PS: For what it is worth I think this company has great prospects and moves fast, which is what we all like.


----------



## mobcat (17 May 2007)

Dont think we will hear much from ERL till the end of june in a retrace atm with a lot rungs in the ladder all the way up i sold yesterday with oppies coming on line next month retrace could gather momentum till another positive ann on pennys find ............always good to take profits will be back in next month dropped the profits into BYR looking good atm pending ann 
Happy Days 
Mobcat


----------



## miiine (17 May 2007)

cheers flipper....good to know my calculations weren't too far off the pace... will be interesting to see how ERL goes in the next few weeks, looks like it may hover around 30 - 32 cents for now until something else comes to push it along


----------



## UPKA (24 May 2007)

anyone got any explaination for today's spike? we could be looking at a ticket soon, report isnt due till early june, bit early for teh spike on a day like this isnt it?


----------



## chicken8 (24 May 2007)

announcement just now

_Empire Resources Ltd (ASX: ERL) is commencing a new drilling program at its Penny’s Find gold
project, 50 kilometers north-east of Kalgoorlie Western Australia, following the encouraging results of
its April 2007 drill program
“We’ve recorded a number of high-grade gold results from a new shoot of shallow gold
mineralization,” said ERL’s Managing Director David Sargeant. “These included intersections of
19 metres @9.36 g/t gold and 17 metres @ 6.88 g/t gold.”
“This current program is designed to test the mineralization along strike and at depth. We’ll also be
testing another zone of quartz veining from old workings on the mining lease, along strike from our
recent success”._

and with that announcement the prices dropped a little


----------



## UPKA (24 May 2007)

the recent drill findings were average, bt the report did indicate that the system extends for another 7km north, more drillings to be followed. gotta be real patient with this stock.


----------



## UPKA (7 June 2007)

two big buy orders today one @ 100k shares almost filled at $0.34, the other one is sitting at $0.325, looks like someone leaked something again. greggy r u still holding this one?


----------



## greggy (7 June 2007)

UPKA said:


> two big buy orders today one @ 100k shares almost filled at $0.34, the other one is sitting at $0.325, looks like someone leaked something again. greggy r u still holding this one?



My family only has the options left.  I'm waiting to see how big the looming upgrade in resources is at the Penny's Find Gold Project before taking any further action. The options were definitely a bargain at 1 cent each.  
DYOR


----------



## mobcat (14 June 2007)

My erlo have just popped into my nab money well spent hey i wonder what the first trade will be ?????????????


----------



## UPKA (4 July 2007)

it has been pretty quiet on this one, the Quaterly activities report should be due sometime this month, and there will be updates on the projects in the report. Hopefully that will be enough to turn ERL's head around n move north! the buy orders r slowly building up, not many want to sell be4 the ann, so fingers n toes crossed


----------



## mobcat (18 July 2007)

ERL,s Time has come again topped up a bit lately i love this little Junior full of pedigree from the dirt to the management blue sky ahead boys it,s starting to dawn good luck to all holders


----------



## mobcat (20 July 2007)

Have gone in hard the last few days on ERL and it looks like the SP is responding The time in sun is all but upon us i would say the ann we are awaiting will come next week and the further drill results will be available to the market Pennys Find is great dirt for ERL no doubt about that and i fell once the broder market is made aware of ERL,s assets the SP will respond to the highs of April and blue sky forward good future here nice to be holding have since listing and have accumulated whenever possible looking like a great earner pending the pennys find Ann


----------



## UPKA (21 July 2007)

mobcat said:


> Have gone in hard the last few days on ERL and it looks like the SP is responding The time in sun is all but upon us i would say the ann we are awaiting will come next week and the further drill results will be available to the market Pennys Find is great dirt for ERL no doubt about that and i fell once the broder market is made aware of ERL,s assets the SP will respond to the highs of April and blue sky forward good future here nice to be holding have since listing and have accumulated whenever possible looking like a great earner pending the pennys find Ann




Hi mobcat, i've been watching this one as well, its one of my bigger holdings, definately a junior explorer with lots of potential. diversified projects: nickel, U3O8, Gold and Cu. and potential near term income generated from Pennys Find. the management set their targets rite by trying to put 1 project into production to generate a bit of cash flow. the drill result from Pennys Find should be in the quaterly report, which is expected to be out this mth. so not long now!


----------



## alankew (21 July 2007)

As i have just said on another thread,the current gold price wont do any harm to gold explorers.Dont know whether it is the recent climb in the Dow but this seems to be on the move again-nice and steady but with results due soon this could move fast like last time it announced results at Pennys Find-I hold


----------



## greggy (22 July 2007)

alankew said:


> As i have just said on another thread,the current gold price wont do any harm to gold explorers.Dont know whether it is the recent climb in the Dow but this seems to be on the move again-nice and steady but with results due soon this could move fast like last time it announced results at Pennys Find-I hold



Hi alankew,

With increasing interest in gold, ERL is well placed with its Penny's Find Gold Project. Exploration results have been excellent thus far.  Management are trying as quickly as possible to move this project towards the production stage within the short term. Hence, the company is likely to soon come out with an increased resource figure.  I had originally bought in for the Torrens Project in SA, but the Penny's Find Project might give the share price a good bounce when  its next ann. comes out provided that its positive of course.
Watching with interest.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (23 July 2007)

greggy said:


> Hi alankew,
> 
> With increasing interest in gold, ERL is well placed with its Penny's Find Gold Project. Exploration results have been excellent thus far.  Management are trying as quickly as possible to move this project towards the production stage within the short term. Hence, the company is likely to soon come out with an increased resource figure.  I had originally bought in for the Torrens Project in SA, but the Penny's Find Project might give the share price a good bounce when  its next ann. comes out provided that its positive of course.
> Watching with interest.
> DYOR



At last check, ERL is done 6.5c today.  Some traders might not have liked the fact that no JORC was announced for the Penny's Find Gold Project. Maybe some were hoping for a larger in-situ resource figure.  Also, there seems to be further delays with the drilling of its Lake Torrens Project as they're still searching for a suitable drilling rig.  All in all, its exploration results were very good at Penny's Find.
DYOR


----------



## UPKA (23 July 2007)

greggy said:


> At last check, ERL is done 6.5c today.  Some traders might not have liked the fact that no JORC was announced for the Penny's Find Gold Project. Maybe some were hoping for a larger in-situ resource figure.  Also, there seems to be further delays with the drilling of its Lake Torrens Project as they're still searching for a suitable drilling rig.  All in all, its exploration results were very good at Penny's Find.
> DYOR




the estimated resource is around 200k tones, which is below the expectation of 300k estimated from the research report, i guess thats why there's teh drop in SP. I got out, and now is looking for a re entry point in the near future.


----------



## greggy (23 July 2007)

UPKA said:


> the estimated resource is around 200k tones, which is below the expectation of 300k estimated from the research report, i guess thats why there's teh drop in SP. I got out, and now is looking for a re entry point in the near future.



Hi Upka,

I'm watching this one from the sidelines as well.  It has considerable potential, but for me now, I'm waiting for the right entry price.  I tend to watch a number of stocks with potential, but it often comes down to price for me.
DYOR


----------



## skegsi (23 July 2007)

UPKA said:


> the estimated resource is around 200k tones, which is below the expectation of 300k estimated from the research report, i guess thats why there's teh drop in SP. I got out, and now is looking for a re entry point in the near future.




I think the research report said 30,000 ounces not 300k tonnes. So research report wasn't too far off (today's resource estimate didn't include most recent results either). The market weren't too impressed though, and getting out now and waiting was probably a good idea. Probably a bit of a wait until more good news.


----------



## mobcat (23 July 2007)

Oh well the #,rs wernt at all what we wanted they wernt over and above sadly they where under and below and the sp responded i sadly dropped my load today and maybe caused a bit of the rot but over all on this leg of the play i broke even or maybe lost a couple of k in the wash but all in all since listing has been a very nice earner and will continue to be in the long term .............iam out for now but will allways watch every ann very closley for a hint of the big one that i do belive they hold the management are tops in my book real genuine people to talk to just need to prove the dirt a bit more good things ahead happy to sit on the side for now goodluck all


----------



## mobcat (8 August 2007)

Oh well just go,s to show heya sign of the times a huge res upgrade and a very poor SP response back in may she flew to 53 on less oh well it,s still in the ground the market cant take that away we own it


----------



## skegsi (8 August 2007)

skegsi said:


> I think the research report said 30,000 ounces not 300k tonnes. So research report wasn't too far off (today's resource estimate didn't include most recent results either). The market weren't too impressed though, and getting out now and waiting was probably a good idea. *Probably a bit of a wait until more good news*.




Not that much of a wait! Up to 52,000oz from 28,000oz and possibility of high grade shoots. More drill hole results due out this month. These guys are efficient! Market still not impressed though. This project is just a little earner for Torrens exploration

Anyone have any idea of how deep before open pit is not economical, and underground has to start? Also how close are these guys to existing infrastructure?


----------



## UPKA (8 August 2007)

skegsi said:


> Not that much of a wait! Up to 52,000oz from 28,000oz and possibility of high grade shoots. More drill hole results due out this month. These guys are efficient! Market still not impressed though. This project is just a little earner for Torrens exploration
> 
> Anyone have any idea of how deep before open pit is not economical, and underground has to start? Also how close are these guys to existing infrastructure?




Penny's find project is rite next to a highway i believe, so transportation shouldnt be a problem, being in the Kargoolie region, infrastructure should be near by. but no idea how deep be4 open pit isnt economical, i guess thats why we need to read the PFS.


----------



## skegsi (16 August 2007)

cheers UPKA
US spot gold at $679.70 (and climbing) and USD/AUD @ .79 (and falling) economics for Penny's Find can only be getting better. AUD gold at $860.4 today.

30% down today OUCH!

Patience is in order i guess


----------



## ta2693 (21 August 2007)

well. it is 0.19 now. The fundamental did not change very much, but the price fall from 50c to 19c. I am not a pure fundamental investor. I am afraid to catch the falling dragger. but anyone want to take a decent position in erl. It is just the time.


----------



## UPKA (21 August 2007)

ta2693 said:


> well. it is 0.19 now. The fundamental did not change very much, but the price fall from 50c to 19c. I am not a pure fundamental investor. I am afraid to catch the falling dragger. but anyone want to take a decent position in erl. It is just the time.




Alot of ppl r ignoring the fact that they r releasing the 114 drill hole (Due north of Penny's Find) results this month! their initial drill was only 40 hole, so the result could be significant. I reckon this has the potential to double their current inferred resources.


----------



## alankew (7 September 2007)

Up between 10 and 20% today(depending on when you hit the refresh button!) on miniscule volume but last announcement  dated 8th August says

"A RAB drilling programme totalling 5,666 metres in 118 drill holes has recently been completed,
testing targets to the north of the Penny’s Find mineralization. Assay results from this work are
expected this month."


----------



## alankew (7 September 2007)

Options up 33% at the moment,none traded for a while,anyone on here buying or perhaps there could be some news on the way


----------



## skegsi (19 September 2007)

where are those assay results? Surely due by now!
Results expected in August!!
Drilling at Torrens should start soon too.


----------



## ta2693 (3 October 2007)

Result comes out. I have to say it is a pretty bad result. I am so disappointing they did not hit any significant gold like before.


----------



## wipz (15 October 2007)

Announcement today: "Empire Resources begins drilling at Torrens, South Australia"

Could be a good punt as near its 52 week low.
You thoughts?


----------



## alankew (20 December 2007)

Anything happening with this.Marginally positive today but currently there is a single buyer sitting at the top of the pile with a bid for 100K shares.Not much in monetary terms but a bit unusual perhaps,not sure how to interpret it as it doesnt mean much now that market is closed-is this correct


----------



## alankew (21 December 2007)

That bid for 109K is still sitting at the top of the pile atm but volume today is 500K-anyone know how to check if it is a single trade,could be something up


----------



## UPKA (21 December 2007)

alankew said:


> That bid for 109K is still sitting at the top of the pile atm but volume today is 500K-anyone know how to check if it is a single trade,could be something up




a 500k order just went thru, huge for this stock... looks like someone's buying in big, didn't even bother to accumulate...


----------



## alankew (21 December 2007)

UPKA thanks for the response,found it myself on Stockness.As you say pretty big order in one go,you would think it would be a professional doing it in such a way,maybe someone connected with doing drilling,assays etc.Their last ann dated 19th Nov talked about similarity to major Golden Grove type ore system and drilling was to commence asap after receipt of assays.Anyway for a stock that trades 100k on a good day and in the current nervous climate


----------



## mobcat (27 February 2008)

*Mine box Article*

Still bottom draw for me will buy more at value level i still like the story 



A new report has expanded the drill target footprint for Empire Resources Ltd�s promising high grade Yuinmery copper-gold project in Western Australia.

The impact of the report is such that Empire has immediately adjusted its current reverse circulation (RC) drilling campaign on site to finesse final selection of drillhole locations.

The report, by independent consultants commissioned by Empire, combines the findings of a recently completed downhole electromagnetic (EM) survey and initial results from a separate ground EM survey at Yuinmery, located just six kilometres east of the Youanmi gold mine and 475km northeast of Perth.

* The results of the surveys have increased our confidence that we are looking at major zones of mineralization at Yuinmery, and over a wider area than initially reported,� Empire Resources� Managing Director, David Sargeant, said yesterday.

* None of these zones have been tested very deeply,� Mr Sargeant said. �We are particularly encouraged by our ongoing work at the Just Desserts prospect within the Yuinmery project area where high grade gold mineralization accompanies the copper sulphides and appears to be associated with a large electrical conductor. 

* Empire has taken the decision to include these findings in our going forward program, including adjusting our current RC drilling which was already underway on site to test high grade copper-gold mineralization intersected in the previous December quarter.

* The drilling is designed to test newly identified geophysical conductors, enhance geological interpretations and enable an estimation of the size potential of this prospect prior to deeper diamond drilling in the future.� 

The two surveys identified a number of electrical conductors contiguous with the project�s previously reported copper-gold mineralization. Mr Sargeant said the conductors were likely to be due to the presence of additional sulphide mineralization. 

Five prospects are being tested in the current 2,000m RC drilling schedule which will also now test the strong off-hole conductors as well as extensions to the previously announced mineralisation.

- 19 Feb 2008


----------



## psychic (18 March 2009)

*Empire's first resource estimate for Yuinmery project*

11:33, Wednesday, 18 March 2009

A JORC-compliant resource of 1.07m tonnes grading 1.82pc copper and 
0.78pc gold has been announced by Empire Resources Ltd (ASX:ERL) for its 
Yuinmery project, south of Sandstone in Western Australia.

The estimate is the first for Empire's wholly-owned Yuinmery 
copper-gold project and follows a round of drilling by the company on 
the project's Just Desserts prospect last year and at shallow depths 
between 50m and 250m.

Managing director Mr David Sargeant said the potential to 
readily upgrade the resource was significant because the mineralisation 
remained open at depth and along strike, and the compliant resource was 
restricted to sulphide and transitional mineralisation types.

The company is investigating toll treatment development options for the prospect.


----------



## psychic (19 March 2009)

Was going back over the history of ERL and noticed major high grade copper and gold drill results.  Appears that ERL is very much being overlooked by investors.  Might be time to take a closer look at its potential

Look at this history:

5 Nov 2008   New copper discovery on expanded Troy Creek acreage 
27 Jun 2008  Further High Grade Copper-Gold Intersections from Yuinmery 
6 Mar 2008   Large high grade Cu Au Results at Yuinmery  
28 Nov 2007  More high grade Copper Gold intersections at Yuinmery 
9 May 2007   High grade gold intersection at Penny's Find


----------



## UPKA (19 March 2009)

psychic said:


> Was going back over the history of ERL and noticed major high grade copper and gold drill results.  Appears that ERL is very much being overlooked by investors.  Might be time to take a closer look at its potential
> 
> Look at this history:
> 
> ...




no doubt they have some good results from the drilling, however micro cap explorers can no survive without capital. and they have less than $1m left in their bank, without a farm in or some sort of partnership, they won't be around for very long...


----------



## 1nvstor (7 January 2011)

UPKA said:


> no doubt they have some good results from the drilling, however micro cap explorers can no survive without capital. and they have less than $1m left in their bank, without a farm in or some sort of partnership, they won't be around for very long...




Well it was 18 months and they still around? Any word on what's happening with these guys?


----------



## robusta (7 January 2011)

1nvstor said:


> Well it was 18 months and they still around? Any word on what's happening with these guys?




Looks like just another explorer running around drilling holes in the ground and burning shareholders capital to me.


----------



## 1nvstor (10 January 2011)

robusta said:


> Looks like just another explorer running around drilling holes in the ground and burning shareholders capital to me.




sounds reminiscent of Lynas corp when they were running around drilling holes haha


----------



## doogie_goes_off (30 May 2012)

Someone was doing a big pump and dump on hot copper for ERL. It worked, a 1m intersection is not DeGrussa. Should have got in on the rumors, but suspect this one will languish now.


----------



## BUSHBLOCK (13 December 2016)

doogie_goes_off said:


> Someone was doing a big pump and dump on hot copper for ERL. It worked, a 1m intersection is not DeGrussa. Should have got in on the rumors, but suspect this one will languish now.




NRW in trading halt until 14th Dec could have some bearing on ERL or NOT


----------



## pilots (14 December 2016)

BUSHBLOCK said:


> NRW in trading halt until 14th Dec could have some bearing on ERL or NOT




It looks to me like a CR is coming.


----------



## Miner (6 March 2020)

Gees- 4 years no posting
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200306/pdf/44fsxm5pxhq6qf.pdf
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200305/pdf/44fsl14yd57v30.pdf
https://www.asx.com.au/asx/share-price-research/company/ERL
following wall street fall market will sleep on the news any way


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 March 2020)

Enter into watchlist.

One year screenshot:





(pump n dump)

Five year screenshot:




(pump n dump)

and Max ; 13 years




dump and dump and dump

Delete from watchlist


----------



## Springs (31 August 2021)

ERL is one to look at closely with royalty from Penny’s Find Gold Project , gold price edging up a investment portfolio ensuring it’s well funded going forward in exploration.Yuinmery copper gold project results from drilling expected during the September quarter.Yt01 Prospect pgm samples submitted for analysis with results pending . I’m liking this more and more the further I research always dyor Springs


----------

